# drivers mp3



## dolce_sirena (Abr 22, 2006)

me acabo de comprar un mp3/mp4. tengo windows98 asi que he tengo que instalar los drivers pero cuando meto el cd y lo intento abrir me dice que la carpeta no existe. asi que me gustaria saber si es que me hace falta algo mas o que. por favor que alguien me conteste porque me urge bastante. gracias


----------



## MultiLAN (Abr 22, 2006)

Taria bueno q pongas el modelo - marca del equipo asi podemos ayudarte, sino se hace medio complicado


----------



## dolce_sirena (Abr 22, 2006)

al final lo he devuelto y me comprado un mp3 supratech jazz free 1024 de 1gb. la verdad es que como es la primera vez que adquiero un bicho de estos pues no tengo ni la mas remota idea de como hay que utilizarlo, tendria que haber un manual para inexpertos! de momento lo he puesto a cargar pero me gustaria que alguien me expliacara como tengo que hacer para meter canciones, etc... me he leido el manual y la verdad es que  me cuesta de entender y eso que esta en español. gracias.


----------

